# 25,000th post!!!!!



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie right off the bat!!!!
This is my 25,000th post as a member of SAS - nearly 3 1/2 years now .
Thanks to everybody here for putting up with me all this time :troll!!!!!

A second triumph is that I have become more extroverted and managed to buy a new 21-speed bike on Friday. My old one is 23 years old and got to the point where it became difficult to maintain. I had to take it in to the bike shop all the time.  My new one is made by GM - "the" GM - so it should be a good racing bike. Anyway, I was outgoing and polite to the salesman and everything.

Then....I found out there was somethign wrong withthe back tire because it went flat on me twice. They did not have an inner tube, so they asked me to buy one and they would put it on and reimburse me for the tube and gas. I ended up saving $10, which is pretty good for a bike that was already on sale by 10%. I ended up saving 15% on the bike total!

I can use it for short trips now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:yay 

Congratulations on post 25 000! That's amazing!

And unexpected money is always a good plan.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Dan299 (Jun 20, 2008)

wow that's amazing!


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy crap! Congratulations! Sweet deal on the bike, too.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats!

Here's to 25,000 more!


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Congrats MM! 

:banana :sas :banana


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations John "millenniumman" for having successfully spent 25 millennia on SAS !!!

:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw 
:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw 
:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw 
:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw 
:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

John, I have no hope of ever catching up to you!! :mum :b :lol

There is no "putting up" with you....we all adore you!!  :kiss


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

congrats


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Thanks to everybody here for putting up with me all this time


I'm afraid it's the other way around. YOU put up with US :lol

Congrats on the 25k :nw


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Congrats on the milestone, that is terrific


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Woah, 25K! Congrats :banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

postaholic !


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

WOW postaholic!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Go John. :nw


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You even surpass what I thought was my stunningly high post rate. All hail MM75!!


----------

